# If the Fukushima plant turns into a Chernobyl???



## Jhenry (13 April 2011)

Firstly i would just like to add that i have the deepest sympathy for the Japanese people at the moment and pray that there will be relief after these terrible disasters. 

Secondly i would like to just see some peoples opinions on this, 

If the Fukushima plant turns into a Chernobyl, will there be any effect on the Australian stock exchange because of the entanglement of global markets? The effect of japans markets going crazy obviously has already effected much of the Global market, but if this Nuclear Station was to go Melt Down. How much trouble would the Aussie markets be in ?


----------



## tothemax6 (13 April 2011)

It will not do a Chernobyl.
You might want to look up what went down at Chernobyl, not all reactors are the same - in the same way a vehicle crash involving a truck is capable of far more damage than one involving a car.

But hypothetically:
Suppose for some freak reason, the MOX reactor had an enormous explosion that burst the containment vessel and sent hot burning plutonium into the air, the cloud of which managed to reach Tokyo. This would probably send the nikkei225 down to 5000, and the asx200 down to 4000.


----------



## Jhenry (13 April 2011)

tothemax6 said:


> It will not do a Chernobyl.
> You might want to look up what went down at Chernobyl, not all reactors are the same - in the same way a vehicle crash involving a truck is capable of far more damage than one involving a car.
> 
> But hypothetically:
> Suppose for some freak reason, the MOX reactor had an enormous explosion that burst the containment vessel and sent hot burning plutonium into the air, the cloud of which managed to reach Tokyo. This would probably send the nikkei225 down to 5000, and the asx200 down to 4000.




In business do we not always work with Hypothesis' and theories. I understand there not the same. But Chernobyl is the easiest way to describe massive nuclear disaster. 

Yea i would assume thats what would happen. Heres hoping for a silver lining out of all this.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2011)

Jhenry said:


> If the Fukushima plant turns into a Chernobyl, but if this Nuclear Station was to go Melt Down.




Considering that all the reactors were shut down before the tsunami arrived...how do you propose that a meltdown would be even possible?


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Considering that all the reactors were shut down before the tsunami arrived...how do you propose that a meltdown would be even possible?



Given that most reports on the subject suggest that a partial meltdown has quite likely already occurred, the answer to your question would seem to be as simple as abandoning the plant and doing nothing to maintain adequate water levels etc.

That said, the point that the reactors were shut down is truly alarming. If this situation has arisen with the reactors shut down, I'd hate to imagine what would happen in a major disaster situation where the reactors were affected immediately (ie before shutting down). Such a scenario is certainly plausible.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 April 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> *Given that most reports on the subject suggest that a partial meltdown has quite likely already occurred*, the answer to your question would seem to be as simple as abandoning the plant and doing nothing to maintain adequate water levels etc.
> 
> That said, the point that the reactors were shut down is truly alarming. If this situation has arisen with the reactors shut down, I'd hate to imagine what would happen in a major disaster situation where the reactors were affected immediately (ie before shutting down). Such a scenario is certainly plausible.




Most reports also called the incident a crisis and made Chernobyl comparisons and were thus proven wrong on both counts...funny cos im still waiting for the main stream media to apologise for misleading and inaccurate reporting...ill be waiting a long time for that apology i think.

So lets just consider the reported partial meltdown for a moment and also consider the FACT that the reactor containment vessels are in all probability 100% in tact...mmm a melt down inside a containment vessel that's intact simply couldn't have been much of a meltdown if it cant generate enough heat to breach the containment vessel.

More over heated fuel rods than a meltdown i would think....meltdown however works better on the evening news and the papers.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Most reports also called the incident a crisis and made Chernobyl comparisons and were thus proven wrong on both counts...funny cos im still waiting for the main stream media to apologise for misleading and inaccurate reporting...ill be waiting a long time for that apology i think.
> 
> So lets just consider the reported partial meltdown for a moment and also consider the FACT that the reactor containment vessels are in all probability 100% in tact...mmm a melt down inside a containment vessel that's intact simply couldn't have been much of a meltdown if it cant generate enough heat to breach the containment vessel.
> 
> More over heated fuel rods than a meltdown i would think....meltdown however works better on the evening news and the papers.



If I am killed in a plane crash tomorrow then the "why" aspect is irrelevant to me or my family. Whether it's a wing falling off, an engine failure, something fails on landing or there's a bomb on board does not change the final outcome that a plane load of people end up dead.

There has already been a significant radiation release at Fukushima and this has already impacted people. Arguing as to the technical details of how and why it happened is missing the point.


----------



## kingcarmleo (16 April 2011)

No chance this will happen.


----------



## CanOz (6 October 2013)

Watch this and please sign the petition here... in the name of transparency. We need to know the truth, the world needs to allocate the proper resources to this. The Japanese government and Tepco has already shown that they're not capable of being trustworthy....


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 October 2013)

I don't know enough about the details to know whether that video is factually correct or not. But if it's true then the world needs to do whatever needs to be done from a scientific, resource etc perspective.

Cost? Not an issue. Nuclear power has only ever worked financially with the aid of massive subsidies, either direct or indirect, and this is just more of the same.


----------



## CanOz (10 March 2014)

The third anniversary and the brain dead Abe government wants to send the residents back!

Fukushima disaster: Plan to send residents home three years after nuclear accident labelled 'irresponsible'



> A nuclear industry insider has told the ABC that the situation at the stricken Fukushima reactor is still not under control, three years after the disaster there.
> 
> Japan's prime minister Shinzo Abe has announced he wants 30,000 residents to return to their homes and the reactors to be switched back on within two years.
> 
> ...




Perhaps Shinzo Abe could set an example and establish his summer home there...:frown:


----------

